# Dust Deputy



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought the Dust Deputy from Amazon.
It was a snap putting it together.

As a test I emptied my wall mounted small shop vac into one of the buckets supplied with the kit.

Then I vacuumed all the sawdust back through with the Dust Deputy inline.

Totally successful.
Hardest part was separating the two buckets.
Next step will getting a HEPA filter for the Shop vac.
(found on Amazon for $19; someone bought the wrong size and had it up for sale)

Pictures attached.
The setup.
The bucket of sawdust.
Bucket vacuumed empty.
Hardly anything got through to the shop vac!!
The trio. The Dust Deputy got 99% easily.
All bagged up for the trash.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Dust Deputy and Hepa filter on shop vac best hooh up in the shop. One Item that really works as advertised, the small hose on shop vac fits perfectly on Dewalt sanders as a added bonus


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The entire setup pictured.

I lucked out; the hose and the 90 degree angle supplied was a perfect fit. I may use the clamp and/or O rings at a later time.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Something worth looking into after this. I have a good dust collection system for my main tools but for the sanders and such, may be a viable option. Thanks


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I too, rescently got a Dust Deputy off eBay for $49. I had to make the lid and furnish my own bucket, but it solves all my dust collection problems for my small shop.
The first time in a long time, that a product did what it claimed to do.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep! All of the above. I purchased a Dust Deputy a month or so ago and wonder why I didn't do it sooner. I have emptied the DD bucket three times since I installed it and still have nothing in the actual shop vac container. As Flockshot said, a product that does what it says it will do. Highly recommended especially for a small shop like mine.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ralph, This may be found interesting for some...Some WOOD chips and WOOD dust are great to add to a compost mix, especially if it is in need of something carboniferous to break-down. A mix of grass clippings and sawdust in the right proportions make an excellent soil additive. If you're going to do this I recommend using a compost thermometer and regulary monitor the internal temperature of the pile. After significant drops in compost pile temps, the mix can be added to soil for flowers or vegetables. Every mix has variables, so all conditions can vary. Be careful to avoid toxic scraps such as walnut and cedar and non-biodegradable material such as plastics. Walnut shavings can be used as a ground cover in areas where soil sterility are desired. Plastics should not be added to soils. 
When I went through these photos, the bagged sawdust reminded me of this resource!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, Otis.

I'm sure members can benefit from thinking recycle of their sawdust waste.
I live in a condo and avoid the yard work all together.

The kit I bought was $90 including shipping. What delayed me before was thinking I would have to do lots of trial and error in getting the fittings needed since I had the on the wall Shop-Vac - increasing the chance of non-standard openings. Happily, not so!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. I learned allot this morning.

I'd just been using my shop vac and never thought of using a dust separator. Didn't even know there was such a thing for small scale/hobbiest. Looked at the Dust Deputy website and the shootout video. Dust Deputy did win out as the best buy for the money, with the best performance.

For me, cleaning that shop vac has always been a pain. Then the cost of filters. This system sure seems to remedy that.

Thanks for sharing this.

Ralph- I live in South Puget Sound. Saw Dust can go in yard waste recycling container... Also yard waste recycling at the refuse collection depots. Another is the wood waste centers, but then you get charged. (Biggest one in Tacoma) All three of those end up at the compost centers. (Biggest one in Tumwater.)

My sawdust, I take to a stables. They mix it with their shavings as bedding for horses.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike can also add some "horse organic material" and make some really nice compost! Just the thought of this makes me want to get-out my compost thermometer! Joy and I haven't had a vegetable garden since we moved to Auburn. When we lived in Lawrenceville, we had a nice (organic) vegetable garden that benefitted from compost. For most of those Lawrenceville years, our daughters had rabbits in elevated outdoor cages - therefore a tremendous additive for the compost. Now, we have numerous ornamental plantings on the "postage stamp lot", but they benefit from our compost.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just moved into a mobile home park and one of the first things I did was buy a dust deputy kit. I share a carport and we each have shed in the back of the carport. I work on most of my projects out in the carport. But easy to keep carport clean with my dust deputy on a cart that I built.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of bush around us; no lack of places to dump wood shavings. 
I'm reluctant to add the sawdust to our composters as I don't trust the glue in the plywood re it's safety in the veggy garden. Same for primer and urethane, all the above likely to be in there in small quantities ( from machining wood that's already got some kind of finish on it).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use the Triton dust collection system, which I find very effective and reasonably priced.

Triton® Dust Collector : CARBA-TEC

330055 - Triton Dust Collection Bucket DCA300.mov - YouTube


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

PLease be sure to add HEPA FILTER on your Shop VAC this will make everything worthwhile Keep the air free of dust is the whole point of this


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't looked on line yet, but is the Dust Deputy primarily for shop vacs or can it be used on a dust collection system like Rockler's Dust Right Sytem?

Am answering my own question after checking on line and it appears that the Dust Deputy will indeed work with my Dust Right System. Wish I had read about it before buying the Dust Right System, it appears as though my shop vac would have worked just fine. 

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Planed some rough cut cypress boards Wed. morning for some chairs I am making, filled two 6 gallon buckets of shavings and still no accumalation in the shop vac


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I haven't looked on line yet, but is the Dust Deputy primarily for shop vacs or can it be used on a dust collection system like Rockler's Dust Right Sytem?
> 
> Am answering my own question after checking on line and it appears that the Dust Deputy will indeed work with my Dust Right System. Wish I had read about it before buying the Dust Right System, it appears as though my shop vac would have worked just fine.
> 
> ...


Jerry, from what I see at the Rockler website the Dust Right is a different version of the same idea. Both are between the Shop vac (or equivalent) and what you are vacuuming. Only a head to head comparison would tell if one is better than the other. Dust Right likely does just fine and has a 10 gal capacity vs. the 5 of the Deputy.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Dust Deputy by Onieda makes bigger versions and the top can be fitted to fit different size collection canisters, If I had the room I would put a bigger one and 20-35 gallon size drum on dust collector .....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry; I think you've confirmed what I and others concluded from your own earlier question:
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/36448-another-question-jerry.html
I'm kind of curious though, what _are_ you using for suction?
A lot of members seem to use ShopVacs, I think mainly for single machine use, but they really don't have the power required to make a 4" 5" or 6" piped system function properly. That under power could most definitely lead to clogging, especially with corrugated flexible plastic hose of less than 4" dia.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I just went back and looked at that Rockler link. From there i checked out their ShopVac...
Shop-Vac® 5-1/2 HP 8-Gallon The Right Stuff Industrial Wet/Dry Vac - 5866110 - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Then I went ballistic! 5 1/2 HP?!! 9+ amps/120Volts?!!! In what alternative universe!!!
Plain and simple false advertising; I was expecting to see some honking massive stationary 220V. monster


----------

